# Unlisted fault code 01089



## Texan Ted (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi just got an engine light (again) second time in just over a week. First time just touring the lake district when ECL light comes on but no noticeable problems. Took it to local indy garage and came up with unlisted code 01089. Got it reset and thought it had gone away. Mine is a bog standard 2 litre TFSI coupe 2008 and wondered if anyone knows what it could be. Also if this is just a random fault can you modify the cars ECU to stop bringing up the error? :x


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089


----------



## Texan Ted (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply looks like I will be heading back to the garage for a further inspection.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

How far are you from Mansfield? Shark Performance are very good and not that expensive. If you do call them, ask for Rob, he's the MasterTech.


----------



## Texan Ted (Aug 2, 2012)

Probably a 100 mile round trip but will bear it in mind if I get no joy out of local bods. Thanks very much.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The only reason I would caution against the same workshop that did the diagnostics is that they really should have picked that up. Just typing it into google brings up all sorts of diagnostic advice. If they couldn't handle that level of diagnosis can you be confident they'll really get to the bottom of your problem and really fix it?

A 100 mile round trip will realistically cost you a couple of hours and £30 in petrol.

Heck, I go there from Norfolk! I rate them that highly.


----------



## Texan Ted (Aug 2, 2012)

Take your point but anyway tried a different guy also local who is ex Audi main dealers and came up with lots of potential causes even down to petrol cap not being tight (which it was). Seems they are a bit too sensitive. He reset it FOC and will take it back to him if it comes on again. On another point I have the deep sea blue as well (good choice) haven't seen another on the road yet since getting mine a few weeks ago. Looked at a lot of black ones but don't look as good.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Texan Ted said:


> Take your point but anyway tried a different guy also local who is ex Audi main dealers and came up with lots of potential causes even down to petrol cap not being tight (which it was). Seems they are a bit too sensitive. He reset it FOC and will take it back to him if it comes on again. On another point I have the deep sea blue as well (good choice) haven't seen another on the road yet since getting mine a few weeks ago. Looked at a lot of black ones but don't look as good.


I agree about the DSB. It's like 2 different colours. In the direct sun it's a gorgeous rich sparkly blue and in the dark or on overcast days it's almost black.

I think you were correct to try another workshop. There ARE good ones in most big towns and cities.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DSB Black in the winter sparkly blue if we ever have any sun


----------

